# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Poezi

## YLLI MUCA

Ike vella ike 

Ike vella ike 
shkove ne kurbet 
familja jote ka nje vit 
edhe nje lajme prejteje pret

I lutet motra yjeve 
qe ata dicka ti thone 
edhe me hidherim yjet 
mortres ja tregojne 
se vellai me nuk jeton 

I lutet motra zotit 
qe ai ta ndihmoj 
trupin e vellait 
ne varreza ta coj.

----------


## florjola

Hi ylli faleminderit per poezine tende shume e bukur
poezia,uroj te shkruash sa me shume.

URIME.  

me respekt Florjola

----------


## YLLI MUCA

Dashuria e par

Per ty o dashuria ime e par 
lotet ne sy me jane thar
diten qe u largova 
te eshte dukur se te tradhtova

Nuk te tregova qe po ikja 
se kujtova se do me hynte frika
cdo dit per ty mendoj 
vetem qe te dashuroj

Por ti u martove 
edhe mua me shkatarrove
se une asnjeher nuk kam tradhetuar 
se ajo ishte nje dashuri e vonuar

Edi qe per mua me sje
se une jam shum larg 
ndersa ti mbetesh ne ate dhe.

Diten qe ti u martove
me erdhi per te qar 
se ti edhe une 
e kishim dashurin tone te par.

----------


## YLLI MUCA

Kete poezi dua tja kushtoj vajzave shqipetare kudo qe ndodhen.

Keto jane fjalet e nje vajze e cila dashuria e saj perfundoi ne tradheti.

Nuk mundem

Nuk mundem te therras nene e baba
se nene e babane une se ndigjova
nuk mund te therras moter e vella 
se ato une i c'nderova

Por do te them 
vdekje o vdekje 
eja me merr 
per ty kam etje

se gabova ne kete jet 
mora rrugen e pa drejt 
ta dish mir djal edhe ti gabove
se jeten time, ti e shkatarrove

Ti me rrahe me nxorre ne rrug 
me dhurove emrin prostitut
ti me rrahe me rrenove
litarin ne qaf ti ma vure 
ne shenj turpi ti me le 
tek une i fike cigaret, edhe me thik tuj m'pre.

Do te mallkojne edhe lotet e mia 
te vrafte ty ore i pa bes, perendia
Une nga ti tash jam largu 
edhe torturave ikam shpetu

une nis jeten ti jeten tende
une te kam kam falur cka me bere mua 
por mos harro 
se ky zot ka per te ndershkuar.





Keto ishin fjalet e nje vajze e cila ra ne tradheti po nga i dashuri i saj, ndersa une ja riktheva thjesh nje poezi. 

Faleminderit shum.

----------


## tim

poezi shume prekse dhe tronditse
edhe une e kam shpirtin te ngarkur

por asaj vajzes i dhuroj nga thellsia e zemres
gjitha fatet e botes.

----------


## florjola

Edhe per mua eshte shume tronditse,
po keta njerez qe bejn keto lloj
mekatesh Zoti i ndeshkofte,

bye te githeve.

----------


## YLLI MUCA

ju falenderoj te gjithve qe e vlersoni kete poezi, ose nje tragjedi si te thuash.

Ju uroj fat dhe lumturi ne jet.

Me rrespekt:           Ylli Muca
From:                United Kingdom

----------


## YLLI MUCA

Lulja ne varrin e ...

Ne varrin e te dashures
nje lule kish celur
e bukur e fresket 
plot ere 
petalet e saj gjith ves
qe me thone cdo dite miremengjes.

Nje dit une rash i semur
lules time skish 
kush ti hidhte uje 
lulja koken uli mbi dhe 
edhe aty kerkoi qe te fle.

Une u ngrita
lules i hodha uje, 
por qe e kot
lulja zemren time se ndigjoj.

Petalet jane vyshkur
shpirti i renkoj
gjethet jane thar
syte jan velitur.

Ja ngrita koken
qe diellin ta shikoj,
por nuk e shikoj
ne varrin e te dashures
aty ajo perfundoj.

----------


## YLLI MUCA

Buzeqeshje e humbur

Buzeqeshja jote, me ben te dashurohem pas teje 
si i cmendur, si i marr
te vij pran teje, ne diten e thar
si ne dimer ashtu edhe ne behar
si ne ver ashtu edhe ne vjesht
zemra ime pran teje do te jet.

por tani buzeqeshja joto
nuk edi pse ngriu
nuk edi kush ta beri, ta perpiu
nuk edi kush te mashtroj
nuk edi si te ndihmoj
nuk edi se me cfar ilaci ta sheroj,

Me respekt e dashuri
nga une do te kesh 
vetem buzeqeshje perseri.

----------


## YLLI MUCA

Buzeqeshja me e bukur

Per buzeqeshjen qe me fale
te adhuroj,
per castet qe me bere 
te jetoj.

Me bere te jetoj
caste te mrekullueshme
per mua do te jen 
caste te pa harrueshme.

Me buzeqeshjen tende
me zgjove dashurin
enderren me te bukur 
qe jeton per njerin.

Me buzeqeshjen tende
gjeta dashurin,
me buzeqeshjen tende 
gjeta lumturin.

----------


## YLLI MUCA

Kete poezi ja kam kushtuar prinderve te mi, babait edhe nenes time qe me ka marr malli shum.




Ti kurbet qofsh mallkue.

Tre vjet plot mbushen,
kur erdha ne kurbet 
lash duke vajtuar 
prinderit e shkret.

Larg jush une jam
Ketu ne Britani
sa shum mall kam
tju perqafoj te gjith.

Me sy te perlotur
te dyve ju kujtoj
s'me ngelet gje tjeter
vecse kurbetin ta mallkoj.



-------- Ylli Muca --------

From: UNITED KINGDOM

----------


## florjola

HEj Ylli shume te bukura keto Poezite Urime.

me Respekt nga Florjola.

----------


## YLLI MUCA

KETE POEZI DUA TJA KUSHJOJ TE GJITH ATYRE QENDODHEN, MBRENDA TELAVE ME GJEMBA.


I BURGOSURI

Ne burg me erdhe moj nene
mua te me takosh
ne anen tjeter te hekurave 
shoh syt e tu qe lotojn
c'do pik loti, qe nga syt e tua pikon
si thik ne zemer mua me shpon.

Ndaj te lutem mos qaj O'nen
se shpirti im per lotet e tu nuk ka vend
Te lutem, te lutem o'nen
ti behu e fort
te lutem mos derdh ti me lot
se zemra ime jo, nuk duron dot.

Mos mi puth duar nene
se keto duar keane bere krim
se ty ne pleqeri te sollen hidherim
se keto duar nga ty moj nene me ndan
se keto duar nene ben ate qe ti sot po qan.

Te lutem o zot, lutjet mi ndigjo
nga burgu me liro, nenen time te gjall edhe nje her ta shoh.

----------


## YLLI MUCA

Shoqe

Te dish gjithcka
nuk eshte e leht
te duash me gjith zemer 
kjo eshte e vertet.

Tani qe jam duke shkruar
zemren e kam te pikelluar
por mos kujto moj zemer
se te kam harruar.

Nenat na rriten
jeta na bashkoj
une kurr ty moj shoqe
jo kurr nuk do te harroj.

Sa her punen ta mbarosh 
edhe ne shtepi ti te shkosh 
kete jet do kujtosh 
edhe mua kurr nuk dua te me harrosh.

----------


## YLLI MUCA

Nat Janari

Nje nat Janari rri edhe mendoj
une jam i vetmuar vecse lotoj
lotoj per ty, lotoj per rinin
enderren me te bukur qe jetuam femirin.

Mendoj i vetmuar, vecse lotoj
me do kush mua apo gaboj
kete nate janari shoket qeshin e kendojn
ndersa syt e mi vetem lotojn
per te ardhmen qe na pret
ado te jet e bukur, si dote jet?

----------


## YLLI MUCA

Mos me pyet




Mos me pyet 

pse syt rrjedhin lot

mos me pyet 

pse buzet nuk flasin dot

mos me pyet 

pse shpirti im rrin i ndrojtur

mos me pyet 

se edhe une jam i vojtur.

----------


## YLLI MUCA

VELLAI

O'vella i dashur 
o'vella i shtrenjt
te dua pa mas 
te dua per jet.

Per ty vella i dashur
as gjumi sme merr,
dhe kur me merr 
ne ender me del.

Te shoh tek po kthehesh
po vjen ne shtepi
hap syt edhe nje her
qe te shoh perseri

Eh sa e gjat qenka kjo nate
edhe une dua te fle 
por syt e tu nuk me largohen 
as edhe per dhe.

----------


## YLLI MUCA

***JETA***

Te rritesh i lumtur
kjo eshte rastesi
ta jetosh jeten 
eshte veshtiresi

Te plakesh, te duket 
si kur sje ti
ndrysho gjithcka 
ske me aftesi.

Te vdesesh, te trretesh
ne varr te zi 
jeta me kaq mbaron
te papriturat i mallkon
edhe nena te harron 
vetem parajsa te ndihmon.

----------


## florjola

Faleminderit Ylli per poezite  tende te Uroj te shkruash sa me shume, Urime........ nga Florjola

----------


## YLLI MUCA

Duke u Larguar

Duke u larguar
ti hodhe drejt meje 
te fundit nenqeshje 
u thye qielli i enderres time 
ne mijra kristale 
ne mijra qelqe.

Duke u larguar 
ti kurr se ktheve koken pas
desha te vrapoja pas teje 
si i marr, 
te te prek
te te flas.

Duke u larguar 
ty te perqafonte enderra 
Cdo cast e me shum 
une i mbetur i vetem,
i mbetur i heshtur pa gjum.

Por ki kujdes
ne ate largim verberishem
ashtu duke iu vjedhur 
mbremjes ne agim
se mashtrove shpirtin tim 
se perfundova ne zhgenjim.



Lamtumire 

Me respekt: Ylli Muca 

From: UNITED KINGDOM


* Marikaj *
 -- Vore--
---Tirana--
*Albania*

----------

